# Is there a way to turn off annoying lights on webcam?



## newway01 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, I am using an intex webcam (model IT-105WC). Every time it is connected the 6 white led's light up. The light stays so whether the webcam is used or not as long as it is connected to PC. This light is really annoying and blinding my eyes while I'm working on PC. Is there somehow I can turn off this light?

I usually do video conferences few times a day and I need the webcam connected. What I am doing now is connect the webcam each time for video conference and disconnect it after use. And I'm tired of doing this dozen times a day. So if someone could provide some workaround for this issue, I'll be glad


----------



## giprabu (Feb 11, 2013)

^^ I was worrying that my webcam's light never turn on... using iBall face2face 8.0... But looking at your problem, mine is better .. 
anyways, try updating your webcam driver.. not much help :-/


----------



## lywyre (Feb 11, 2013)

Colour it with a black water marker


----------



## RCuber (Feb 11, 2013)

lywyre said:


> Colour it with a black water marker



that sounds stupid.. but its a brilliant idea  

@OP, take a large bottle cap , cut a hole and cover it on the camera.


----------



## suhailkhan (Feb 11, 2013)

Had the exact same problem and I understand the frustration. Those lights can get irritating when not in used or at night when the room is dark. Could not find any solution so I would just use turn around the cam to face the wall (it helped that I hadn't stuck that up on the monitor) or just used to cover it up with a hanky or a pillow cover .
Lame solutions, but worked for me .


----------



## sujeet2555 (Apr 24, 2013)

i had old webcam like that in past .i had the same problem .the lights will turn on automatically if they receives no light on their light detector.it receives light from a small hole on top of webcam.they will light up even in low light or if in shade .you need to point the hole to a light source ,they will turn off on their own.
otherwise open the case if not in warranty and cut off the leds pins.


----------

